
Magic Leap Reveals Developer Demo, Confirms Nvidia TX2 Hardware - evo_9
https://www.roadtovr.com/magic-leap-ar-developer-demo-nvidia-tx2-cpu-gpu-hardware/
======
taurath
It really doesn't seem like they have any compelling product for the gaming
area - in all honesty with that amount of hardware it could definitely be
prettier. It doesn't pick up the room better than a Playstation Vita camera.
It can't track objects well enough to keep items in place, and I'd bet they
drift over time too. It looks like they really truly have nothing to show.

They're going to ship by September? If they were launching a "console" like
the Graeme Devine says you'd have a lot more compelling demos at this point.
Please by all means prove me wrong but I can't understand how they could get
any more money from Google et al.

------
aeternus
That demo video is a disappointment compared to earlier videos they showed.
Earlier videos must have had heavy post-processing or a very optimal room
setup because their SLAM was rock solid.

This more recent demo shows the common issues with SLAM.. jitter and loss of
tracking on surfaces / backgrounds without sufficient visual features.

